# Spot and stalk with a bow?



## hogman1 (Mar 7, 2011)

just wondering if theres anyone out there who spots and stalks with a bow? I been wanting to go out and try it but none of my buddys are bowhunters.....   I know right...anyhow Im lookin for a hunting buddy who hunts with a bow.
Derick


----------



## weekender (Mar 7, 2011)

My wife and I have taken a bunch of hogs spot and stalk. It's fun for sure. Those traditional guys have us trumped though, they take it to a whole new level. These hogs were stalked.


----------



## Kawaliga (Mar 7, 2011)

Man, that's impressive!! Big old teefies on that boar.


----------



## georgiabow (Mar 7, 2011)

hogman1 said:


> just wondering if theres anyone out there who spots and stalks with a bow? I been wanting to go out and try it but none of my buddys are bowhunters.....   I know right...anyhow Im lookin for a hunting buddy who hunts with a bow.
> Derick



if you know a good place for hogs ill go with ya, only takes be about an hour to get to hinesville. i like stalking with the bow.


----------



## pnome (Mar 7, 2011)

That's how I bowhunt for the most part.  I've had 1 chance at some hogs while slipping up a creek bottom @ Pine Log.

I got to this spot along the creek where the mtn laurl was so thick I couldn't draw.  Sure enough, I see 3 hogs making their way up the creek bottom towards me.  It's pretty tight where I am at, so I get the great idea of backing off 20 yrds or so to where I can cross the creek.  I get on the other side and wait for the pigs to come by, should have a perfect broadside.

Well, they got to the point where I had been, smelled me, and all I heard was a snort and *poof* they were gone.  That's as close as I've gotten.   Gotten closer with deer, but still haven't sealed the deal. 

It's tough and humbling.  But INTENSE!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 8, 2011)

Got to play the wind and use what cover you have to get as close as you need for a shot. Low and tight behind the front leg elbow or just above it. Broadside or quartering away. Just go by yourself and have fun.  Long bow kills and up close shots. Mike


----------



## pnome (Mar 8, 2011)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Got to play the wind and use what cover you have to get as close as you need for a shot. Low and tight behind the front leg elbow or just above it. Broadside or quartering away. Just go by yourself and have fun.  Long bow kills and up close shots. Mike



Nice work!


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Mar 8, 2011)

Rainy or windy days are best. Also April May and June have been good months for me stalking. I just wish I could video and stalk hunt at the same time.


----------



## hogman1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Rainy or windy days are best. Also April May and June have been good months for me stalking. I just wish I could video and stalk hunt at the same time.



come on down here and I will video for you. That would be fun.


----------



## hogman1 (Mar 8, 2011)

georgiabow said:


> if you know a good place for hogs ill go with ya, only takes be about an hour to get to hinesville. i like stalking with the bow.



only place I got is fort stewart. but theres plenty of hogs here to go around.


----------



## georgiabow (Mar 8, 2011)

hogman1 said:


> only place I got is fort stewart. but theres plenty of hogs here to go around.



i hear d13 is loaded with hogs....


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 8, 2011)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Got to play the wind and use what cover you have to get as close as you need for a shot. Low and tight behind the front leg elbow or just above it. Broadside or quartering away. Just go by yourself and have fun.  Long bow kills and up close shots. Mike



Showoff


----------



## hogman1 (Mar 8, 2011)

never hunted d13. i like to stay in the E and B areas but will occasionally venture to the F areas. Hogs are all over.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Mar 8, 2011)

I could be tempted to go hog hunting with a bow.  Just no where to go


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 8, 2011)

Martin, you seem to be doing pretty good at getting close. I ain't killed one so far this year up here but I have run into a few but only in range for a gun. Mike


----------



## Son (Mar 8, 2011)

I used to do that in my younger years. It was fun.


----------



## georgiabow (Mar 9, 2011)

hogman1 said:


> never hunted d13. i like to stay in the E and B areas but will occasionally venture to the F areas. Hogs are all over.



is there a process you have to go through before hunting stewart, or do you just go and sign in or somethin?


----------



## weekender (Mar 9, 2011)

georgiabow said:


> is there a process you have to go through before hunting stewart, or do you just go and sign in or somethin?



better check it out good, lots of rules/laws & processes


----------



## pnome (Mar 9, 2011)

georgiabow said:


> is there a process you have to go through before hunting stewart, or do you just go and sign in or somethin?




You have to go by the Pass and Permit Office to buy a permit. 

Info to be found here: http://www.stewart.army.mil/dpw/wildlife/default.htm


----------



## hogman1 (Mar 9, 2011)

also make sure you have a hunter ed card. the rest is just over the counter type stuff. it gets quite expensive unless your military. But I pay like 110 a year for liscenses, thats small game and big game and fishing, fort stewart permits for me and my wife both combined. so its not too bad. I think a annual hunting pass for sort stewart for a civilian is like 55 a year or something but I could be wrong.


----------



## Heeler 4 (Apr 1, 2011)

I live in Glennville and hunt with a bow. I'd be glad to go with you. There are a number of bow hunters in the Traditional forum that get together at Ft. Stewart from time to time. There are some VERY good hunters in that group.
I think that Turkey season has stopped hog hunting at FS. You can PM me when you want to go and I'll be glad to get together with you.


----------



## PMSAV (Apr 3, 2011)

*I'm in*

I live in Savannah, would like to meet up with some one that is also into spot and stalking hogs with a bow.  let me know.


----------



## hogman1 (Apr 4, 2011)

sounds like a plan guys, I just got a new custom string built for my bow and I got a new QAD ultra rest HD for it as well, So im hoping to get my bow to the shop this week so I can get her tuned and ready to go for after turkey season is over. Crappy thing is I got to go to ft leonard wood for some training and Ill be out of the loop for a month and a half. But after that I dont see why we couldnt get together a few of us and go try to sling a few arrows.


----------



## Heeler 4 (Apr 5, 2011)

Keep me posted. I'll be back from a bear hunt in Maine by May 8th.
What bow shop?


----------



## hogman1 (Apr 5, 2011)

well im going to take it to flatwoods archery here in hinesville because its the only shop I know around. And I normally send my bow in the mail to my brother inlaw in Ohio to do the work but I kind wanted to hunt with t before I go. What I may do is just shoot the set up I have now until I leave and then have my wife send it up there to have it worked before I go. He knows how i like my bow set up and he builds all of my strings, arrows, and does all my work. Hes good so its worth the money to send it up there. Do you have another shop in mind other than the one here? Flatwoods priced me at around 45 to install string, install QAD, and tune it up.


----------



## Heeler 4 (Apr 6, 2011)

No. Just curious.


----------



## hogman1 (Apr 6, 2011)

right on. make sure to keep in touch


----------



## lungbuster123 (Apr 6, 2011)

hogman1 said:


> Flatwoods priced me at around 45 to install string, install QAD, and tune it up.




That's a good price for everything your talking about having done. As long as the shop is a good one im sure you'll get treated right. You can have it sent off for a "supertune", but it's not cheap and the turn around time usually is afew weeks.


----------



## hogman1 (Apr 6, 2011)

the turn around time for me to send my bow off to my brother is about 3 days. that includes overnight shipping round trip. And he can super tune trust me. Last time I got my bow back I was shooting a perfect mercedes benz sign thru paper, the bow was in true specs, and it made me feel more confident after dropping it out of a tree at 25 feet. I guess the price seems kinda steep for me because im not use to paing for service like that. I will just see what the flatwoods guy is like. 45 bucks isnt too much if the service is top notch!


----------



## hogman1 (Apr 9, 2011)

Im going out this afternoon on fort stewart if anybody wants to join me with the bow. I plan on leaving around 330. 937 509 4899 Derick


----------



## Heeler 4 (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry, didn't see your post until today. Any luck?


----------



## hogman1 (Apr 11, 2011)

no, i didnt see the first hog. I saw plenty of fresh sign but no hos, I am probly going to go out this weekend and try em again.


----------



## Rich M (May 16, 2011)

You want to find an areawhere they come out to the road a lot - maybe a wet area on a powerline or something.

I've shot about 15 and 3 or 4  of them including my biggest ~250# were shot sneaking with a bow.  Hogs just don't go very far when you put an arrow into their ribs.

BTW - I'm deaf and war 2 hearing aids.  Hogs are pretty easy to sneak on if you only move when they do.


----------

